# Itchin' and Scratchin'! - Building Supply



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

After clearing out some holiday scenery, we have a space on the front side of the layout that I would like to use to expand our Lumber / Building Supply dealer. Decided to make two small structures to fill space - a lumber shed and a "barn" to house building materials.

As usual, I am determined to use as many "on hand" materials as possible, and love the fun of scratching out unique little buildings for our layout. This proved to be a very productive weekend!

A shot of the lumber shed after a local tremor...









A few shots of the assembled shed...

















Still needs to be stained / painted and covered in aluminum siding.
Here is the space that will be used to expand Seymour's Supply, named after our dear neighbors. Wanted a "Pike Stuff" style building but even at their fair prices, I figured I could make something comparable for much less.

I did - about $3. :thumbsup:

The space:









Used a piece of floor tile as my foundation:









More in a bit....

~Kingred


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*The "Barn"*

Started with a cardboard mockup. Got a great deal on picture mat board from a recycling shop.









Went to my favorite material, foil covered paper from Michael's. Here's a shot of the walls and the paper label for anyone interested:









A shot of the completed barn (looks close enough to "Pike Stuff" for us!):









Just needed some signage, an employee and a few customers:









Took the time to dress up the Seymour Supply Office as well...









Nice to feel productive and be able to bang stuff out fast - definitely the exception for me! End of a rewarding weekend. 
A final shot...looks a little too neat for a lumber yard...









Thanks for looking and any comments / suggestions you might have are always appreciated,

~Kingred


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That's some great stuff! I'll have to remember this foil paper next time I'm in Michael's.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kingred,

You keep setting the bar higher and higher. What a treat to see another one of your custom build projects (two, actually) come to life so vibrantly! Great stuff!

Nice stacked lumber piles, by the way!

TJ


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice job Kingred...I like your use of materials to keep the costs down. I specialize in Little Debbie's Cakes. The cardboard is nice for patterns & well the contents are good too


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

awesome work !!! wow


----------

